# Insulin on refeed days



## RayZilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive started a very low carb diet and will be doing a clean high carb refeed, would the use of insulin be beneficial on that day or would the carb uptake be maxed out anyways because of having none stored anyway?

thanks in advance


----------



## RayZilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RayZilla said:


> Ive started a very low carb diet and will be doing a clean high carb refeed, would the use of insulin be beneficial on that day or would the carb uptake be maxed out anyways because of having none stored anyway?
> 
> thanks in advance


not sure of the question.....can you use insulin on the day you clean recarb = yes

would it be beneficial = yes

but i fail to see the point unless you need to be full as a house for a event?


----------



## RayZilla (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought it may help make more use of the extra carbs and nutrients! I decided against it in the end in anyways and ime just gona keep it for after ive dieted! Ile be ready for the full feeling by then haha sick of feeling deflated, thanks for the reply mate ive only just seen the notification


----------

